
Netflix is testing a button for skipping the opening credits - jennytodavchych
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/17/14959650/netflix-skip-intro-button
======
Doxin
I've seen this button. The main problem with it that I've found is that it
only shows up at the very start of a show. I'd really like to see the intro,
_then_ skip the opening credits. As it is now there's no way to do that.

------
ckrusk
I thought they already automatically do this for some shows?

~~~
jennytodavchych
Could be

